# North Morocco



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I have travelled around Morocco but never the north in the Al Hoceima area. Want to do a tour soon and would like to hear of anyone that can give me advice on campsites and and POI in the area.

Thanks

Joe


----------

